# Missouri River Fishing Report



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fished late morning/early afternoon. Breezy, cloudy and occasionaly precip.

Caught walleyes from 6-22 feet. We had a good run of fish deeper on spinners, jigs in the shallows.

Fished south of Bismarck.


----------



## Smiley (Apr 16, 2005)

so i am not going to MN on opener , THATS GRRRRRRREAT! thanks Huey see Ya this weekend


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Motor problems left us close to the landing Saturday and we didn't get to the holes we wanted to fish. We did have fun though........on an hour-long spree of big white bass and a really nice kitty. 8)

The guys fishing the spot we wanted to fish picked up 3 walleyes over 26", just our luck. We'll be out again this week.


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

3 eyes over 26" on the river? wow. those fish alone probably would have won the reel and rec on saturday. We did well on Friday, not so well on saturday(middle of the pac), and excellent on sunday. Sunday we caught around 25 In a spot that we fished on saturday and picked up no fish in. Go figure.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Went out tonight south of Bismarck. I got skunked but Hustad picked up three. With the water up the hole changed and we had to figure out what part of it they were in again. I am really enjoying this river fishing. It is tough but fun when you get on them.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Our spots changed a lot tonight and didn't get into our fish until late with the couple hours we had. Guys did well earlier this afternoon.


----------

